# Going from Dark Brunette to Blonde?



## Frecklie (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all!

I'm considering going from a Dark Brunette (It's not entirely black, but pretty close) to Blonde, but I've never actually dyed my hair before! Would getting it done professional be a better idea? And do I get my eyebrows lightened? (My eyebrows are completely black, while my hair is lighter than my brows. I really want to go for a "natural" blonde look, instead of the whole Blonde hair, black brows. Any tips, etc? I don't think I can convince my mother to actually let me dye it with the dyes you can get from Wal-Mart, CVS, etc ;P

I'm considering this color:

http://sweetbay.gsnrecipes.com/GetImage.aspx?vector=h8yV4DHrLjKZqRy1qPK/RZbFgYAe8mD0yRjqE3Qvnu9rCM0p+uFHpxabNkVq/yOx


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 29, 2011)

yes definitely get it done by a professional!


----------



## Frecklie (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes definitely get it done by a professional!



Okay! Should I consult with my hair dresser and see if she thinks it'd be a good idea to dye my eyebrows as well?


----------



## katana (Oct 29, 2011)

When I went blonde I first lightened my hair at home a few shades until it was a golden "orange" tone, not really orange though. It didnt damage it. I then went to the salon and had my hair dresser lighten it to blonde from there. It saved me a lot of money doing it myself. I then went back every few weeks/monthly and had my roots done.

In the mean time I used Sun-In to lighten it further, at home. I know some people have issues with Sun In, but it worked well for me. My hair got very light too.

I am now my natural light brown again, I had highlights done in August, but not since then because I am pregnant.

I am thinking about coloring my hair red after baby is born.

A professional at a salon will be able to do it for you, but it'll cost you a few trips. They will not be able to do it all at once, thats why I did it myself at home, then paid the salon to do the last step.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Frecklie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Okay! Should I consult with my hair dresser and see if she thinks it'd be a good idea to dye my eyebrows as well?



couldn't hurt right?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 29, 2011)

...better than fried hair and burned cornea!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...better than fried hair and burned cornea!



or orange hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 30, 2011)

Careful, it can be painful to go that blonde from dark brunette! I mean this literally, you can go into shock from it as well. Consult and go from there. Just cause you consult doesn't mean you have to pay them to do it. It also depends on the condition and type of hair you have. You could be in for a lot of breakage. My hair is very thick and strong but even my hair has been tested a few times with rookie mistakes I made and I made myself sick a few times as well. Just be careful as you've never dyed it before. Get a consult for sure.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 31, 2011)

Definitely get it done by a hairdresser. It will probably take a few visits to a hairdresser and some time for you to get to that colour, so you have to have lots of patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd leave the eyebrows for now and see how the colour of your hair looks and if you need to adjust the colour of the eyebrows. Definitely don't dye your eyebrows first!


----------



## sharonwills (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes you should get it done from a professional. Regarding eyebrows you should think once your hair are done.

You can consider what Katana said. This would help you save.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you tried a blonde wig on to see if it suits your skintone and you like the change? Peroxide bleach always weakens the protein core of your hair: you can disguise this with silicone-heavy conditioners but it cannot be repaired whatever a product claims. Despite the fact that I have coloured my own hair at home for two decades, I do not think you should attempt such a drastic change without someone VERY experienced by your side, you risk end up with orange hair that is breaking off and/ or your hair not tolerating any flat ironing thereafter. Bear in mind you have to apply the product section by section without missing any at the back then leave it for a fixed amount of time before rinsing. Wherever you start the application will get the longest process time so you have to work quickly: a rookie is always going to be slow and make mistakes.

Sooooo .... either go to a professional or do a strand test beforehand - preferably both! - you can use plughole or brush hair for the strand test. BTW coconut oil can help protect your hair from peroxide damage, and can help rehydrate it afterwards as research shows it is the oil that is best absorbed into the hair shaft. Please do not dye your eyebrows with anything that is not specifically formulated for use close to the eye area. The US Food and Drug Administration say

*"Should I color my eyebrows or eyelashes?*
_Never dye your eyebrows or eyelashes. This can hurt your eyes. You might even go blind. FDA *does not* allow using hair dyes on eyelashes and eyebrows._"


----------

